

A simple way to build and manage tests.  - joshuahill44
http://www.test-ify.com

======
joshuahill44
I built this as a hobby project to help teachers who create their own tests.
Usually this done using word but formatting a test this way can be difficult.
I wanted to make a dead simple way to add/ remove questions. Storing tests
this way also makes it super simple to build the test at home and access it
from any computer (i.e. at work). I would love any feedback on how to make it
better.

